# Let's talk about IWB Holsters



## propellerhead

I'm still trying to find that ultimate holster that I could rave about. I have a Taurus Millenium Pro PT-745. It's the same thing as the Taurus PT-145 but just slightly narrower frame. On some holster websites, it is in the same group as the Glock 26/27. I don't really want to end up hundreds of dollars poorer and a bucket full of "didn't work" holsters, so help me out here.

I bought an Uncle Mike's IWB to try out. I figured I can't go wrong with $11. It started out really promising but I found out the gun rides high, in my opinion. With the 3.25-inch barrel gun in the holster and the holster in position, the top of my belt is right about where the trigger guard meets the forward side of the grip. More than half of the gun's weight is above my belt. I find this very unstable unless I cinch my belt tight to a point where my eyeballs start to pop out. With my belt in its normal slightly loose but snug fit, it doesn't take much force to tip the upper part of the gun away from my body. A firm tug and the holster and gun is now on the outside of my pants and hanging upside down. This wouldn't happen if I were carrying a gun with a 4-5-inch barrel or if the gun was positioned an inch or two lower. But that's not the case here.

Another thing that contributes to this unstableness is that I have what could be described as 'muffin top' -- a slight bulge around the waist just above the belt line. Yes, it comes with age. Naturally, any gun I carry with an IWB will have a tendency for the top side (grip end) to lean outwards while the barrel is held snug against my side by the belt. This also means that the holster should be thin so it doesn't add a lot of width to the gun. The thick fancy expensive leather ones seem to add quite a bit of thickness.

So, my question now is are there any IWB holsters that position more of the gun below the top of the belt without adding a lot of bulk?

I have been looking at the Galco Ultra Deep Cover Inside the Pant holster and it looks like it will sit lower. They don't list the Taurus PT-745 but they do list the Glock 26/27. Has anyone used this particular holster? Does it position the gun lower? How far down does the gun go with respect to the top of your belt? Care to post a photo?

Are there any issues to consider with having the gun a little lower? I'm not too worried about needing half a second more to draw the gun. I don't expect to be in a cowboy shootout at the O.K. Corral. If I was worried about half a second on the draw, I would leave the situation I was in or position my hand by my waist. Or if possible, I'll switch to pocket carry and have my hand on the grip already.


----------



## Mike Barham

The Galco UDC rides very low. In fact, it rides so low that some people have a hard time getting a "combat grip" on the gun. Others don't. This may not be an issue for you, anyway, since you aren't terribly concerned with a high-speed draw. Keep in mind that the UDC works best on a 1 1/4" belt. If you use a wider belt, it will sit even deeper in the pants.

As to whether it will work with the UDC for the Glock...probably not, by Galco standards, which are admittedly very stringent. It might work well enough that you're happy with it, but then again the Taurus may not even go into the holster. Unfotunately, getting the Millennium-type pistols from Taurus for fit testing is a bit like pulling teeth!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## propellerhead

There has to be one out there with an adjustable height. 

I'll look more into the Galco UDC. I just have to find one that comes close to the Taurus 745. I think the Kahr's are pretty close in specs. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jwkimber45

There are 2 IWBs on this page that you can adjust for cant.

http://garritysgunleather.com/IWBHolsters.htm

I highly recommend the Milt Sparks Versa-Max II to anyone who wants a quality IWB.









The Comp-Tac C-Tac IWB is kydex and adjustable. Not sure if they make it in your gun.


----------



## Baldy

Give this guy a call and see what he can do for you. I can tell you one thing his holsters and stuff is frist class in workmanship. Prices are fair. (http://www.andrewsleather.com/)
Here's one I bought off him, and it's the best I have ever worm in my life.


----------



## Richard

Baldy, nice looking rig. My question is have you ever tried holsters made by Ken L. Null? Ken's site is: http://www.klnullholsters.com/ and iI will stack his work up against anyones. I use Ken's UNS holster with a Glock 21 and I can wear it under a Tee Shirt! I have a fairly large collection of holsters and Ken's are the only holsters in it that do not require a break in period. Regards, Richard 

UNS with G21:








Vern Humphrey design by KL Null with Sistema Colt 1927:


----------



## Baldy

No Richard I have never heard of the gentleman you mention. I only got two guns that I carry on a regular bases. A 1911/.45 and a .357/.38. I am happy as can be with what I got right now a Andrews/Galco. I put your mans name in my favorites, and will check out what he has. Yours looks real good.


----------



## propellerhead

Just to close out this thread... I modified the cheap Uncle Mike's IWB holster based on the recommendation I got on another forum. User Cosmo 9 said he cut out the stitching that holds the clip and used glue to hold it in a different position. I tried it and it seems to work. I only raised the clip just under an inch. That little bit was enough to put more of the gun under and below the belt. Now it doesn't feel like the top end can lean outwards and fall out. I probably should have attached the clip just a little bit more to the left as shown in the photo. That should help rotate the pistol clockwise looking down to help avoid the base of the magazine from sticking out. I might pick up another $11 Uncle Mike's IWB and try it again.

Before and after:


----------

